# Bob Morrows H.A.T. Tacoma



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok 
I am not a HAT dealer (Yet) On Tuesday I got a Chance to hear Bob Morrows 2003 Toyota Tacoma
He Pulled out his Morel Setup & Installed The HAT Gear.
Speakers - L4 In the Kicks - CL2 5.25 Doors (2) Ultra 6" sub 
Amps- Genisis Prophile sub 274 x 2 & Prophile 4 50x4
EQ- Arc Audio DXE System (Almost Flat)
Source- Denon Z-1

The First Impression
The Song- "The Best Is Yet To Come"
Artist & Album- Mike Buble' Irispnceable

Right off the Bat A "Finger Snap" a rumble Im blown away alreay we are like 6seconds into the track
Bob's stage is around Mid Hood Maybe just shy of it..
the Width is beyond the Mirrors
Dynamics Like a Euro car (You Know What I'm talking about)

We tossed in some Stevie Ray (My Choice)
You could hear the fingers coming off the bass strings each note was detailed
no insterment was lost you could focus on each insterment!!
The Attack & decay was perfect! This Setup That Bob Designed was Great to say the least
It was an emotanal experiance you could not help but smile & tap your foot

On One of the Drum Solo's he played you could hear the snare Shimmer from the Low Bass
The Snap of the snare Drum was so life like .. I was likewow its been some time since Iv heard Music..lol

So What was my First Impression?
One Of the best systems Iv ever heard.
Unreal- No Very Real Crazy Real..
Um did you notice he dose not run tweeters? I did'nt
That L4 is one of the smoothest speakers It plays to 17k!
you would never guess this system did'nt have a tweeter

Anyone else had seat time In Bob's truck?


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Troy,
We, the Hybrid Audio Technologies family can't wait to have you guys on board with us!!
Long time since the SD chatroom days huh?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

They can be used as full range driver, yep. 17K might be pushing it though.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> They can be used as full range driver, yep. 17K might be pushing it though.


This system is on my VERY SHORT list of the best setups Iv heard..
Its on the Top of that list...
No way you could tell it did not have a tweeter..
That L4 is a Full range. No Question.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> Troy,
> We, the Hybrid Audio Technologies family can't wait to have you guys on board with us!!
> Long time since the SD chatroom days huh?


I can't Wait Dave, Im ready for this install too.
Long time since SD Chat & a Ton of knolage later Here we are...
Im headed out to a movie with the wife Call you in the n00n if thats good for you...


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Pics?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Bob is my SW sales rep.
I will have to have him bring the Taco in for me to check out if he is able to.
Sounds impressive

ANT


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

DIYMA said:


> Bob is my SW sales rep.
> I will have to have him bring the Taco in for me to check out if he is able to.
> Sounds impressive
> 
> ANT


Omg is it ever..
give him a call its worth it!!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I like hearing about full range speakers being used instead of tweeters. I think that might be the next thing i try out in my own car. It's just so damn appealing! One speaker to take care of the top down to about 200hz and then a midbass to pick up the slack from there. I have yet to hear any L4's but now I'm more than curious!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> We tossed in some Stevie Ray (My Choice)
> You could hear the fingers coming off the bass strings each note was detailed
> no instrument was lost you could focus on each instrument!!


organology is the study of things used to make sound [ music ] 

sorry for the anal word thing :blush:


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

ANT, when would be a good time for you to listen to my truck? I need some of the new samples anyway. Call me if you have time. Captain obvious, I thought the same thing 'til I tried these L4s They render the high frequencies better than any tweeter I've ever had in my vehicle and that includes Morel, a/d/s/, KEF, and a few others.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Bob, nice to hear you are having great results with the L4. I believe you heard my truck at CES and it possibly made you a believer 

Pics mang!! Pics!!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Bob, nice to hear you are having great results with the L4. I believe you heard my truck at CES and it possibly made you a believer
> 
> Pics mang!! Pics!!


I did not know that was your truck!
link to the biuld of it?
Dave wanted me to look at it..


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

BigRed - I'll try to post some pics in the near future. I photographed it 4 years ago when I originally installed the system and visually, nothing has changed but the sound sure has. The system consists of a Denon Z1 headunit feeding an ARC Audio DXE. Output of the DXE goes to a Genesis Profile Sub amp feeding 2 Ultra 6.5" subs at 275 watts each, lowpassed at 67Hz on a 24dB slope in a 22 liter sealed enclosure with the subs corner loaded. The Midbass and high frequencies are supplied by a Genesis Profile 4 amp at 50watts per channel. Midbass drivers are the CL5-2 woofers on a bandpass from 67Hz to 174Hz at 12dB on each end and the L4s playing the highs come in at 174Hz on a 24dB slope. There's also an iPod in the aux. input to the DXE. There's virtually no EQ employed in the system. You won't be able to see most of this in pictures. There you have it, pure and simple.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> I did not know that was your truck!
> link to the biuld of it?
> Dave wanted me to look at it..



Troy...look at Jim's and Dave Brooks' truck for install ideas


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> I did not know that was your truck!
> link to the biuld of it?
> Dave wanted me to look at it..


Jim is changing diappers right now.
Hope you have some free time:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/24069-new-hybrid-speaker-build.html

Jorge.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm in between diaper changes


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Bob Morrow said:


> ANT, when would be a good time for you to listen to my truck? I need some of the new samples anyway. Call me if you have time. Captain obvious, I thought the same thing 'til I tried these L4s They render the high frequencies better than any tweeter I've ever had in my vehicle and that includes Morel, a/d/s/, KEF, and a few others.


 
Hey Bob
I will be in tomorrow if you are around.
Maybe we can hatch out the details of our previous conversation and I can get you some samples at the same time.
I'd love to hear it.

ANT


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Bob Morrow said:


> BigRed - I'll try to post some pics in the near future. I photographed it 4 years ago when I originally installed the system and visually, nothing has changed but the sound sure has. The system consists of a Denon Z1 headunit feeding an ARC Audio DXE. Output of the DXE goes to a Genesis Profile Sub amp feeding 2 Ultra 6.5" subs at 275 watts each, lowpassed at 67Hz on a 24dB slope in a 22 liter sealed enclosure with the subs corner loaded. The Midbass and high frequencies are supplied by a Genesis Profile 4 amp at 50watts per channel. Midbass drivers are the CL5-2 woofers on a bandpass from 67Hz to 174Hz at 12dB on each end and the L4s playing the highs come in at 174Hz on a 24dB slope. There's also an iPod in the aux. input to the DXE. There's virtually no EQ employed in the system. You won't be able to see most of this in pictures. There you have it, pure and simple.


 
Glad to see that you are supporting one of the DIYMA vendors Bob.
How do you like the Ultra subs component drivers?

Anything you could compare them to?

ANT


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been ignoring this thread because I didn't know who Bob Morrow is or give a rip about his Taco.

But about two hours ago I was sitting in his truck listening to his setup, and frankly I'm on the HAT bandwagon. Those L4's are unbelievable! I would have never guessed there wasn't a tweeter in his system. His entire setup was pretty incredible actually. I'm even looking at some of the Arc and Genesis stuff now too.

He checked out my system and gave me some recommends. I gotta check fits but I'm either going with the L6's/L1V2's or the Clarus 6.5's. Thanks Bob!

Once HAT gets more of an install base in this area and people get a chance to hear them, I think these things are going to take off.


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, Todd. I think these things are gonna take off too! They're already getting a really good foothold. Spread the word, brother!!


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

More the merrier!!!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> I've been ignoring this thread because I didn't know who Bob Morrow is or give a rip about his Taco.
> 
> But about two hours ago I was sitting in his truck listening to his setup, and frankly I'm on the HAT bandwagon. Those L4's are unbelievable! I would have never guessed there wasn't a tweeter in his system. His entire setup was pretty incredible actually. I'm even looking at some of the Arc and Genesis stuff now too.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that man,
That setup is so great so real! its wow what can you say besides wow & thanks for leting me enjoy the system?
oh i know.. how do I place an order..lol
cant go wrong with Arc Audio Or Genisis All Great Highend Stuff
the Arc Audio Guys Are very helpful evan if you have a stupid question..lol


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

This makes me smile!   Thanks for the great feedback guys. 

Scott


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Yay, The L6 fits. I'm pulling the trigger on this baby...

To the HAT guys in this thread... any known installs in a Lexus IS350? I'm wondering what I could do in my other vehicle...


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Hey Todd, we can take a look at your IS350 next week and I'll give you some suggections.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

David_Edwards said:


> Troy,
> We, the Hybrid Audio Technologies family can't wait to have you guys on board with us!!
> Long time since the SD chatroom days huh?



I miss the SD chat room days 

I don't have my L3s any more, but oddly enough I actually preferred the way they sounded WITHOUT a tweeter. It could have been my lack of tuning skills, but they just sounded so much better w/o a tweeter. Probably a little bump up in the EQ around 10-12khz with a wide Q, and that could have been plenty. They're gone now, but eventually another 3" widebander will take their place


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Bob, I'll have to do some research on the Lexus but I think it has some potential with the factory H/U. I want to get my truck taken care of first.

I was reading the HAT white paper on the on the 2-way quasi active system. Do you think I should go this way vs getting the passive Clarus crossover as I was originally planning? Don't forget that I'm planning on going to a 5-channel amp in the near future, which will give me active capability. At that point the Clarus crossover will be unnecessary anyway.

I'm intrigued to hear how the L6/L1V2 will sound in this setup with the L6's rolling off naturally.

If I do buy the Clarus crossover –is that eligible for HAT’s trade-in program? I know it’s not a lot of money, but if I could use it in the short-term and then trade it in towards a future purchase, that is appealing too.

Interested in your thoughts, or anyone else who wants to chime in.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

So I was the lucky one that got to listen to Bobs Tacoma today.
Thanks again for stopping by the Second Skin warehouse Bob!!

We listened to a bit of Michael Bublé and a couple other artists I was not familiar with. Perhaps the american Idol girl that cam in second and went on to do that movie with Eddie murphie? Stage girls or somthing? 

I loved it!
Very detailed and potent.
The sound stage was elevated. The orchestra was in place, slightly lower than Michaels voice, which was just right of center.
THe mids were snappy and clean.
The Ultra 6.5s were damned impressive. 22 liters, 250 watts and plenty of perky sub bass. I like my music a bit bass heavy, and I found that they were able to deliver without muddying up the rest of the ensemble, and still packed a enough of a low end grnut to keep me happy. The upright bass was a joy to listen to.

Thanks again Bob for stopping by and show me what a real sound system should be.

Oh, yea.. Tweeters?
We don't need no stinking tweeters...

ANT


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Ant, thanks for the kind words and the new sample cards. Todd, I'll check with Scott on Monday on the trade up question and the quasi -active setup might be interesting to try. It'll probably sound fine. These speakers have a very smooth rool-off.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

nice sounds like a killer setup bob!!!


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Another question Bob...

What ohms load am I seeing on the amp with that quasi-active setup? I'm guessing 2 ohm but I didn't couldn't find that info on HAT's website.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Pics of interior? im curious to see where one would mount a 4ish" mid for fullrange duty


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

My digital camera is on the blink right now, but the 4s are precisely angled in the kickpanels. Passenger side angled at driver's right ear and driver's side angled at passenger's left ear. Depending on your height the pathlength diference side to side is between 7 and 9 inches. Suffice to say, it works. I'll post some pics when I get my camera fixed.


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Todd, the impedance will be approximately 4 ohms nominal because your tweeter isn't playing full range. In the frequency range where the two drivers are both playing, the nominal impedance will be 2 ohms. As you play music, the impedance varies constantly. This shouldn't pose any problems for your amp and should give you a very smooth response.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Bob, I just pulled the trigger on this deal with Level 10. I went ahead and bought the crossover for now. I'll give it a try and then go active once I find that amp. Thanks again. I'll give you some feedback or let you take a listen once I get them installed if you're interested.


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

You'd BETTER let me hear it when you get them installed! Call me if you have any questions.


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> I like hearing about full range speakers being used instead of tweeters. I think that might be the next thing i try out in my own car. It's just so damn appealing! One speaker to take care of the top down to about 200hz and then a midbass to pick up the slack from there. I have yet to hear any L4's but now I'm more than curious!


Look at EJ Jordan drivers. But really for car audio there is no such thing -with the space requirements- I doubt you could get a single driver that goes 20K-20 enough airspace to let it shine.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

ISTundra said:


> Bob, I'll have to do some research on the Lexus but I think it has some potential with the factory H/U. I want to get my truck taken care of first.
> 
> I was reading the HAT white paper on the on the 2-way quasi active system. Do you think I should go this way vs getting the passive Clarus crossover as I was originally planning? Don't forget that I'm planning on going to a 5-channel amp in the near future, which will give me active capability. At that point the Clarus crossover will be unnecessary anyway.
> 
> ...


Yes....As we speak we have a customer trading up his Clarus tweeters and Hybrid Audio Technologies crossovers for a set of L1v2s....Hope this helps.

BTW Bob...when are you going to compete with your truck?As much good press you have gotten so far I'm sure the judges would love it as well!!


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on the trade-up of the crossovers. I'll start competeing again when we get some contests in this area. The truck isn't really designed for competition as far as install documentation and stuff like that. Can I compete on SQ alone? It's been about 10 years since I competed in IASCA si I'm not real familiar ith the current classes and rules.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah Bob, you can do SQC1, which is basically one seat sound quality.  This is Iasca of course


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

I may give that a shot later this season. Thanks.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bob Morrow said:


> I may give that a shot later this season. Thanks.


*OMG Bob I have the perfect place & Time
Axxis Audio's Four Corners Sound Off Extravaganza *http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/59361-colorados-sound-off-extravaganza.html


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

That'll probably work, Troy. It might be fun to compete again. What's the entry fee?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bob Morrow said:


> That'll probably work, Troy. It might be fun to compete again. What's the entry fee?


$35 i think I will ask Bryan Piper.. hey he would get a chance to hear the truck with out you going to Denver! I will see if Rich from Highline will make it too.. maybe he can come up with the Eclipse Rep..


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Sounds cool! Let me know, please.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

ISTundra said:


> Bob, I'll have to do some research on the Lexus but I think it has some potential with the factory H/U. I want to get my truck taken care of first.
> 
> I was reading the HAT white paper on the on the 2-way quasi active system. Do you think I should go this way vs getting the passive Clarus crossover as I was originally planning? Don't forget that I'm planning on going to a 5-channel amp in the near future, which will give me active capability. At that point the Clarus crossover will be unnecessary anyway.
> 
> ...


Not to bud in but which lexus. I have plenty information on the GS if you need.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

This thread has inspired me to try a similar install with the L4 playing as a mid and tweeter. I hope this turns out well!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

It's always nice to read about a system that provides such audio nirvana with a relatively simple install.  And without any tweeters!

I've been wanting to try some of the HAT drivers for some time as well. Who should I contact in SoCal? My permanent residence is now in Wrightwood, CA 92397, near Victorville.

And Bob, thanks for the detailed info on your setup! Can I ask what the Kickpanel Enclosure Volume is for the L4's, or are they open-back enclosures venting into the carpet? I'm assuming you have the CL5-2's in the stock door locations as well?

And a picture is worth a thousand words...hint hint.  Post 'em up!

Shucks, and I was just out in the Tempe/Tucson area a week ago on a photo shoot.  I could've made a detour...I would've loved to have heard this setup and snapped some new pics for you too! TIA and congrats on what appears to be an awesome system!


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Can I ask what the Kickpanel Enclosure Volume is for the L4's, or are they open-back enclosures venting into the carpet?


They're recommended to be run in an Infinite baffle type orientation, not in a sealed enclosure. So His are probably open back.


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

bbfoto: The L4s are in an IB configuration currently. I'm in the process of changing out my Genesis amps, because I no longer represent Genesis, to 1000 watts of ARC Audio SE power. A 4200SE on the midbass and L4s at 110 Watts per channel, and a 2150SE briged for 600 watts on the subs. Yeah, I know that's overkill but I just look at it as headroom. I'll be taking pics of the system and post them when I get it finished. Yes, the midbasses are C5s and you can find out who to contact in SoCal by calling Scott Buwalda at 770.888.8200.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bob Morrow said:


> bbfoto: The L4s are in an IB configuration currently. I'm in the process of changing out my Genesis amps, because I no longer represent Genesis, to 1000 watts of ARC Audio SE power. A 4200SE on the midbass and L4s at 110 Watts per channel, and a 2150SE briged for 600 watts on the subs. Yeah, I know that's overkill but I just look at it as headroom. I'll be taking pics of the system and post them when I get it finished. Yes, the midbasses are C5s and you can find out who to contact in SoCal by calling Scott Buwalda at 770.888.8200.


Arc you on team Arc now =-)
will the Axxis Sound-off be the first show for you?
Cant wait to hear it..


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

I rep ARC Audio but I haven't joined the Team yet. The Axxis show will be the first time I've competed in about 15 years. Used to do it a lot back then. My shop, Elite Systems of San Diego, won the Pro 600-1000 watt class at the 1993 IASCA World Finals in Tulsa that year with the highest SQ score in the competition. See ya in Durango.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Bob Morrow said:


> bbfoto: The L4s are in an IB configuration currently. I'm in the process of changing out my Genesis amps, because I no longer represent Genesis, to 1000 watts of ARC Audio SE power. A 4200SE on the midbass and L4s at 110 Watts per channel, and a 2150SE briged for 600 watts on the subs. Yeah, I know that's overkill but I just look at it as headroom.


Wow. I hope I don't kill my L4's with about 150w a piece from an ADS P850.2. 
Any recommendations for what to start off my crossover at initially? They're gonna be firing up from the dash, reflecting off of the windshield. i'm running them with the Hertz HV165 6 1/2" woofer. Vehicle is a 98' Chevy S-10 regular cab.


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Tony, try starting with a HP of around 200Hz. I'm running 174Hz HP at a 24dB slope. Be careful.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for the quick response and info Bob.  Love the Arc SE's but IIRC they're a bit larger than most of the Genesis amps...no? Going to have to make some room for the beasts!

I've done a bit of business with Scott in the past and he's always been great. Thanks for the contact info.

Best of luck with the updated system. Would still love to see some pics!


----------



## lou95340 (Apr 7, 2009)

Agreed, please post pics when they are available. Thanks!


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Bob Morrow said:


> Tony, try starting with a HP of around 200Hz. I'm running 174Hz HP at a 24dB slope. Be careful.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Yes, the SEs are way bigger than the Genesis Profiles I was using. I had to reconfigure the entire install amp/sub wise, but I made it work. I hope to get it fired up today. I'll post pics when I get the install finished.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Uhmm, make sure you take pics during the install process as well! We'll be waiting to see 'em! Thanks again.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

bumpitti-bump


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

OK. I know you guys have been waiting for some pics of the system/install, so here they are: The first ones are of the subwoofer enclosure. Made from MDF, 20 liters (roughly .66 cu.ft.), sealed, polyfilled, and damped with Second Skin. The woofers are Ultra 6s.


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

More pics....


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

These 3 are of the amps prior to trim panels, the kickpanels housing the Hybrid L4s, and the amp rack with trim panels. The amps are ARC Audio 2300SE on the passenger side running the subs, and the ARC Audio 4200SE on the driver side running the doors (Hybrid C5s) and kickpanels at 110 watts x 4.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice Bob,
Looks like your a Pro installer & now an Internet Pro aswell

Pix look great!

Now Lets see some kicks!


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Last but not least the amp rack without trim panels(made a mistake on the last entry), and the dash with the Denon Z1 on the bottom of the stack, the control center for the ARC Audio DXE crossover/EQ/system manager, and the iPod above and to the left of the stack. That's all there is to this simple system.


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

The kicks are there in a previous entry, Troy. Is that what you want to see?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bob Morrow said:


> The kicks are there in a previous entry, Troy. Is that what you want to see?


I was making my post at he same time..haha..
Say did you use the grill cloth I got for you?


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

No, Troy, I haven't addressed the grill issue yet. I'm trying to find some grills that fit the speakers better. I hope to have that matter cleared up by the show.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Look good Bob! Sound good too. Does that DXE do time alignment?

I still plan on getting back to you on the other things we have previously discussed. I'm waiting to get my trade-in on the HAT L1 Pros's processed and installed before I'm ready.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Lookin' great, Bob! Thanks for posting the Photos! 

The Amp Rack/Sub Enclosure turned out Reeeaaaallly Nice.

Those are the same Ultra 6.5 Subs you were using in the previous setup, correct?

What did your enclosure volume end up coming out to for each sub?

Any differences noticed in Sound or system integration with the Arc SE amps as opposed to the Genesis Profiles? How about current draw? 

Enquiring Minds Want to Know, lol!

Thanks again and keep posting up your progress. Like a lot of others here, I'd love to hear your setup sometime. Might have to give you a shout the next time I'm in AZ!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice and clean install. I just love the simplicity of the entire setup. Great choice in products, MMMMM SE's and the L4 is one of my favorite mids. Hope to get a listen one day soon.


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments ISTundra. No, the DXE doesn't do TA. I'll be interested to hear your system again since you've gone active, as Jon told me yesterday. I'm also still interested in what we were previously discussing. bbfoto, those are the same subs and when I rebuilt the enclosure I only lost 2 liters of displacement. Each sub has 10 liters(roughly 1/3 cu.ft.) in a common volume of 20 liters. The SEs are more dynamic than the Genesis were, but they're also more than twice the power. Integration was identical and current draw is up some, of course, but not a problem. I play MUSIC on this system, not test tones, so mean power consumption isn't too much. If you want to hear the system, hop on up to Durango CO on August 15. I'll be there at Axxis Audio giving demos and competing. You'd be more than welcome!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

i love what you did in the tacoma bob, very simple and yet very effective. i wish i couldafford to take time off to see it at the DURANGO show. do ou have any pics of the build up of the kicks? they really loo like they belong in the truck


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, Steve. I did the kicks almost 4 years ago and I didn't have a digital camera then so I don't have pics of the buildup of the kickpanels. They're built on the stock kickpanels so they fit real nice. I used the typical sweatshirt fleece over a form method to build them, nothing fancy.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Bob has the Z1 left over from the Red Mountain days.


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Those were the days! It still plays beautifully, too.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Mmmmmmmm...real men use Z1's. Even "realer" men have a back-up Z1.

LOL

Scott


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Hey Scott, would a Denon R1 kinda count as a Z1 backup? Got 1 of those too and it sounds pretty good. Do you still have access to DCT1s or DenFords?


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

Bob Morrow said:


> Thanks for the compliments, Steve. I did the kicks almost 4 years ago and I didn't have a digital camera then so I don't have pics of the buildup of the kickpanels. They're built on the stock kickpanels so they fit real nice. I used the typical sweatshirt fleece over a form method to build them, nothing fancy.


 you got great results from "typical" i likethe way the kicks have good flow to them. thanks for the input bob. i have an idea for apillars now, thanks for the inspiration


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I have a DCT-1 that has coax rather than toslink. Does that count?



Scott Buwalda said:


> Mmmmmmmm...real men use Z1's. Even "realer" men have a back-up Z1.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Scott


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

I'd say a DCT-1 counts. Scott?


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

I'd like to have a DCT-1 as a backup.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

DCT-1 meets the criteria for sure. I have a Z1 with a 1.5m silver true 75 ohm coaxial hard-soldered to the board, and a factory-fresh Z1 as a backup. 

I still have a very solid far-east connection for DCT-100's, just not DCT-1's. I cleaned them out of DCT-1's about three years. Jeff Scott has "a few." LOL 

Scott


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Got a shot of the Z1 guts with the coax?

Yeah, Jeff has a few DCT-1s. Or had.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Got a shot of the Z1 guts with the coax?


I've seen it and know who did the mod.
It looks sweeeeet.

J.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I have a feeling it was either Jeremy or Kevin who did the mod. Kevin said he has a 8250 that has coax output...tried to trade me for my DCT-1.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep, I think JC2 has photos somewhere...

Scott


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)

I was shown this thread by someone on another forum. I love the idea of using L4's as a point source driver. After hearing how successful it's been for you I can't wait to emulate it. I plan on using L4's in the kick's, angled inwards and upwards. No more tweeters and extra amps to worry about


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

You won't be disappointed! Jim Becker and I will be at CES on Thursday and Friday, 1/7&8 this year, off-site to demo to anyone interested in hearing a HAT equipped vehicle. If you're going to be there and would like a listen, please call me at 480.205.1023 and we'll set up a time.


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the offer. Unfortunately I'll be in the freezing cold UK! Have fun though

If you have any recommendations on x-over settings (to CDT ES06 mid bass) or an ideal enclosure type for the L4 (aimed up from kicks) I'll take them all on board though


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Scott Buwalda said:


> DCT-1 meets the criteria for sure. I have a Z1 with a 1.5m silver true 75 ohm coaxial hard-soldered to the board, and a factory-fresh Z1 as a backup.
> 
> I still have a very solid far-east connection for DCT-100's, just not DCT-1's. I cleaned them out of DCT-1's about three years. Jeff Scott has "a few." LOL
> 
> Scott


Ah I miss that Z1  Enjoy it Scott 

ps attached is the Coax mod jc2 did to the Z1. Sorry it's not the internals.


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear you won't be at CES. 
I have my L4s coming in at 174Hz on a 24dB slpoe and it works very well. I'm not familiar with your midbasses but my HAT C5s are playing a bandpass of 67-170Hz, 12 dB on both ends and it works very well also. Scott recommends an enclosure volume of 5-6 liters, I believe for your L4s. Her also says that they work well in an IB configuration in kickpanels. What's really important is TOTAL isolation of the backwave and the frontwave of the speaker if you don't use an enclosure, and I'd bet you'd have a hard time getting an enclosure of the required volume in a kickpanel area. Good luck with your install.


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the info


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Hope it helps. Let us know.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

can't wait to hear it Bob...yours too Jim!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bob is the most helpful guy iv worked with..


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Bob is the most helpful guy iv worked with..


It's funny I was talking to him on the phone the other day, and come to find out we used to run in the same circles, and work at some of the same places here in Vegas back in the day.


----------



## AUDIO_BASSICS (Mar 21, 2009)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Ok
> I am not a HAT dealer (Yet) On Tuesday I got a Chance to hear Bob Morrows 2003 Toyota Tacoma
> He Pulled out his Morel Setup & Installed The HAT Gear.
> Speakers - L4 In the Kicks - CL2 5.25 Doors (2) Ultra 6" sub
> ...


ULTRA SUBS did i read that right???


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Yaeh, you read it right. 2, 6.5" subs realy get the job done!


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)

Bob Morrow said:


> I rep ARC Audio but I haven't joined the Team yet. The Axxis show will be the first time I've competed in about 15 years. Used to do it a lot back then. My shop, Elite Systems of San Diego, won the Pro 600-1000 watt class at the 1993 IASCA World Finals in Tulsa that year with the highest SQ score in the competition. See ya in Durango.


Wow! Elite Systems on Mira Mesa Blvd! That's where it all started Bob! Hanging around your shop with you and Mark not getting paid a cent just soaking up knowledge. I still remember the Paul Tracy 4-runner sitting inside the shop as a display. And the old man can still get down with the installs! Truck sounded great Bob! Can't wait to start working with the Hybrid-Audio gear.


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, the good ol' days! I remember them well.


----------

